# Irving, TX - Senior Male GSD - Avail 6/11



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Here's his information from Petfinder:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11038477

I didn't see a thread started for him. 

If this is a duplicate, I hope that the Mods will do me a favor and delete it.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Poor boy looks to be in shock....he clearly is devistated by whats happened to him.


----------



## OllieGSD (Feb 21, 2007)

I hate looking at these pic's - It's so sad....


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

We can just pray that hopefully he got out and his owner will come looking for him....I'm afraid thats the only way this boy is going to have a chance at getting out alive.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

7231 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Senior Male Dog Pet ID: 7231 
City of Irving Texas, Irving, TX 

Irving, TX 
972-721-2256


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Every time I look at his face I see the puppy he once was.... Oh my we have got to save this boy. Can someone in Texas call on him tomarrow and try to find out more about him?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

all this is really breaking my heart....I don't know how much of this I can take. I don't understand some people, and I don't want to understand them. There is no excuse for this dog to show up at the shelter...none...if the people didn't want him they have the obligation to 1. rehome 2. euthanize him at thier expense and with them there!!!! I would love to work this dog. but I have no contacts in TX...none whatsoever.... I just don't know what to do. He doesn't deserve this!!!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

A rescue URGENTLY needs to get this boy out - Irving went to NO public adoptions due to a couple dogs coming down with parvo!!


LOOKS LIKE MOST OF THE SHELTER ON URGENTS!

Irving Shelter had several adoption returns over the weekend who tested positive for parvo. There will be no adoptions to the public this week at Irving . Due to the need to thoroughly disinfect the shelter the population of dogs will be reduced to a manageable level. Rescues can pull any dogs that are at or past their adoption dates without charge. All dogs currently being treated for kennel cough in the vet area will be euthanized at close of business tomorrow (6/10). Any dog that is at or past it's adoption date is at risk of euthanasia after close of business tomorrow. If you intend to rescue any of these dogs please advise the shelter staff as soon as possible. If I can help with pull or transfer of any of these dogs please call me also.




This is from the Shelter Management: 
Irving Animal Services is willing to transport animals if needed.



We do not think everything has been exposed but are implementing procedures to safeguard our adoption partners and any potential adopters 
This is a link to the URGENT dogs.

IF YOU WANT TO RESCUE AN URGENT DOG AFTER THE SHELTER IS CLOSED CALL THE RESCUE HOTLINE 972-721-3597 
Irving Shelter Tel.



972-721-2256 
THE NEW IRVING SHELTER HOURS: M-F 12:00pm to 7m....Sat 12:00pm to 6m...Sun clsd 
Russell Posch 
Shelter Walker 
RESCUES ONLY ~ 214-529-2920


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Ok, his avail date is 6-11, so based on the above he should not be euthanized tonight right????


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh my, just went to the website and they have several pups with strong GSD features listed as Rotie mixs....these poor babies time is up-thier date was yesterday


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomOh my, just went to the website and they have several pups with strong GSD features listed as Rotie mixs....these poor babies time is up-thier date was yesterday


Yes, I see! This one does not look rottie to me! 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11018416


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I agree. Doesn't look like they are doing to get out alive...poor babies...


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Heres a bump for the end of my day...at least he can be number one if only for a moment!!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump the senior


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

bumping this boy right back into the spotlight!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Listing removed... the volunteer that I got the e-mail I posted from said she felt he was rescued. Let's hope so.


----------

